# Some from the weekend



## EBorraga (Mar 22, 2020)

A few blanks i cast during quarantine lockdown.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 22, 2020)

Great job! Those look great!


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 22, 2020)

Group shot


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2020)

Great use of your time!


----------



## mark james (Mar 23, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## PBorowick (Mar 24, 2020)

@Dalecamino ....that was a horribly good pun!!!

Those are great looking blanks though!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 24, 2020)

PBorowick said:


> @Dalecamino ....that was a horribly good pun!!!
> 
> Those are great looking blanks though!


There was no pun intended. I've known Ernie for about 11 years. I haven't seen much of his work for quite awhile. It's good to see some of his work again. Although I was told by a friend of ours, that I was "one more bad pun from getting kicked off the internet" one time. Thanks for pointing that out to me!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 24, 2020)

very nice well done! luv the blue


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 24, 2020)

johncrane said:


> very nice well done! luv the blue


Thanks. It's Cosmic Kandy Blue from House of Color


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 24, 2020)

Dalecamino said:


> There was no pun intended. I've known Ernie for about 11 years. I haven't seen much of his work for quite awhile. It's good to see some of his work again. Although I was told by a friend of ours, that I was "one more bad pun from getting kicked off the internet" one time. Thanks for pointing that out to me!


It's been a while!! You were first person I met from IAP. Lot's of memories over the years


----------

